# No oil dipstick



## Newt (Dec 27, 2016)

I bought a Noma 10/27 snowblower with no dipstick under oil cap. How much oil and what type do I use? It has a Tecumseh motor with electric start.

MODEL SERIAL
Noma Signature 200152
CN 1027DE  2265
582978

HMSK100 159212S SER 2252D


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think I'd be inclined to buy a new Dipstick first:

Tecumseh Part 36205, DIPSTICK | PartsTree.com 

If you're not familiar with the history of that specific engine, I might also get a new Fill Tube, just to make sure that the new dipstick is descending to the correct level in the crankcase. I've known people to have mis-matched dipsticks and fill tubes which has led to underfilling and/or over-filling the crankcase:

Tecumseh Part 35554, FILLER TUBE | PartsTree.com

In the meantime, you may discover that the original dipstick broke off from the cap and is down in the sump. Removing the current Tube may also allow you to look at the casting and see the markings for how much oil to put in (the old fashioned way) and use that as a guideline temporarily. You can use your old parts to plug the hole while you await the new parts "if necessary".


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

If you didn't get an Owners Manual for the HMSK100; then this PDF will help:

http://www.tecumsehpower.com/CustomerService/BSI.pdf

Page 9 will indicate you'll take 26 Ounces (720 ML) the of Oil. You choose the type based on your climate.

I think that if it's cold enough to snow, then SAE 10W30 would be the choice of most people.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Vermont007 said:


> If you didn't get an Owners Manual for the HMSK100; then this PDF will help:
> 
> 
> You choose the type based on your climate.
> ...


Every Tecumseh snowblower engine manual I've looked at recommends 5W-30 for winter use.

Straight from a Tecumseh service manual:


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

5w30 synthetic your flavor of choice.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Newt


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mike C. said:


> ". . . Every Tecumseh snowblower engine manual I've looked at recommends 5W-30 for winter use . . ."


Actually, the Tecumseh Manual for which I supplied a PDF earlier today recommends *0W30 *(again, see Page 9); but the fact is that all three grades, 0W30, 5W30, and 10W30 will all achieve the same viscosity at normal engine operating temperatures . . . . that of *30 Weight Oil*.

The first number just designates the oil's cold thickness at start-up; a 0W30 will present less resistance and thus make for easier start-ups versus the 5W or 10W. But with the OP's Electric Starter, it won't even be noticed, and I personally prefer the additional lubricating qualities of 10W at start-up.

Someone using a recoil starter may detect a little more resistance with 10W30 than they would with 0W30. It's a judgement call. But whatever grade of oil you choose, it should be *26 Ounces*.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Vermont007 said:


> I think I'd be inclined to buy a new Dipstick first:
> 
> Tecumseh Part 36205, DIPSTICK | PartsTree.com
> 
> ...


I would also make certain the missing dip stick isn't sitting on the bottom of that fill tube waiting for the action to begin.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Vermont007 said:


> Actually, the Tecumseh Manual for which I supplied a PDF earlier today recommends *0W30 *(again, see Page 9); but the fact is that all three grades, 0W30, 5W30, and 10W30 will all achieve the same viscosity at normal engine operating temperatures . . . . that of *30 Weight Oil*.
> 
> The first number just designates the oil's cold thickness at start-up; a 0W30 will present less resistance and thus make for easier start-ups versus the 5W or 10W. But with the OP's Electric Starter, it won't even be noticed, and I personally prefer the additional lubricating qualities of 10W at start-up.
> 
> Someone using a recoil starter may detect a little more resistance with 10W30 than they would with 0W30. It's a judgement call. But whatever grade of oil you choose, it should be *26 Ounces*.


According to the PDF you keep referring me to,0w-30 is only really necessary over 5w-30 at temperatures below -20F.

Once again,referring to your PDF,10w-30 is not a recommended oil grade,that was my original point.Personal preferences are fine,but especially when an engine is under warranty,I go with what the folks who built the engine say you should use.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Knowing how much it takes to fill it up is good but checking between operations is important too. Any chance it has a plug down at the bottom of the engine you could use for routine checks until you get a dipstick ??


----------

